
How long do Y-Comb startups live before getting acquired or dissolving? - waleedka

======
dawie
You want to fail as quickly as possible. Startups are like dating. If its not
going to work out you want it to bomb quickly, so you don't waste your time
and so you can move on to the next one...

~~~
gyro_robo
> You want to fail as quickly as possible.

A bunch of us got _that_ out of the way!

~~~
cwilbur
Getting rejected by YC is not failure. YC has specific things they're looking
for, and only so many resources to go around; getting rejected means that (a)
you didn't match what they were looking for or (b) you didn't seem as
promising as some of the other people who applied.

A friend of mine is a marathon runner who usually comes in under 3 hours. It
turns out that there are enough people in that category that the Boston
Marathon offers slots by lottery, and this year he wasn't one of them. Not
getting a slot in the Boston Marathon doesn't mean you can't finish the race;
it just means you have to find a different place to run.

------
pg
Most that die, die in less than a year. We don't have enough data yet to say
what happens to the ones that don't.

~~~
ecuzzillo
Seems like the data is insufficient to talk about them dying, too: You've been
going for 1.85 years, so even if the survival rate weren't particularly higher
for year-old startups, the ones that have died so far would still be mostly
younger than a year.

